# Noises that get your frogs calling



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

My two male intermedius are calling to the frog noises in Red Dead Redemption right now  

Corey (sp?) at Herpetologic was telling me that an electric razor will make tincs/truncatus call. 

What funny noises make your frogs go nuts?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hah funny! I haven't noticed any noise making my frogs call, but, my electric toothbrush makes my cat purr.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the vacuum does it for my frogs


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

The noise of crickets.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a squeaky spray bottle that sometimes gets one of my buena esperanza Anthonyi going.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My boss calling on the phone to ask me questions. Never fails, Ill answer thinking the house is nice and quite and he wont know the difference and 10 seconds later the frogs start calling like crazy or the kids will start yelling. So much for ducking out on work


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I was going to second the cricket noises...then I realized that's my son that posted that! Drives our Vanzolinii crazy!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Vacuum.

Heavy metal as long as it's not blasting too loud

Rain.

And for some reason, when the timer on my lights haven't turned on but I need to go in the frog room to get something and I turn the overhead light on, there's just a little light that enters my lamasi vivarium. That little bit of artificial twilight makes my lamasi go nuts.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just my footsteps walking past one of my male Lita's tank is enough to get him going crazy squawking


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Heavy metal as long as it's not blasting too loud


Funny, I was just going to post that.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My 2 screaming male Leucs....every morning.....about 6am.

John


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

playing guitar

me (i can get them to call back sometimes, particularly the imis.) 

james


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The sound of cats purring, strangely enough, sets off the auratus. 

The azureus are set off by hail pounding off of the roof, falling objects, distant thunder, and pretty much anything else that rumbles or clatters.

My terribilis are driven crazy by music, typing on the keyboard, birds, rain, and a bunch of other stuff.

I haven't heard my bakhuis or hymenochirus calling yet.


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

My computer is also in my frog room. Whenever I play Battlefield 3, my Leucs always start calling.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hah funny! I haven't noticed any noise making my frogs call, but, my electric toothbrush makes my cat purr.


cant tell if your talking about your feline, or your wife/girlfriend/self... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pacblu202 said:


> cant tell if your talking about your feline, or your wife/girlfriend/self... hahahahahahahaha


or if the 'electric toothbrush' is a synonym?

I'm jealous, as I can see mine calling, but I'm too darn deaf to hear them!..


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Car horns beeping outside my apartment makes a female frog I have go crazy...


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dubstep


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

When my daughter watches Dora or Diego my male varadero go nuts......Something about those two cartoons they seem to love....My be the Spanish?


----------



## ShelbyFFS (Apr 30, 2012)

The smoke detector when the battery is low.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

frogparty said:


> the vacuum does it for my frogs


my pumilio always call while I am running the vacum and usually continue for a little while after I turn it off. The question is, do they like it or is it the result of a percevied, terratorial challenge?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Me playing guitar. The bicolor decide to drown me out.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

My washing machine really gets the varaderos going. You would think they would head for the hills but no. . . They're calling, laying eggs, and transporting!


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can sort of suck my teeth in a way that sounds just like a vent... it's pretty cool to call back and forth with your frogs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Boondoggle said:


> Me playing guitar. The bicolor decide to drown me out.


everyone's a critic


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Dubstep


Any music with a drum machine.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I believe frogs call when they get scared. If they are a little scared they run and hide. If its more of a panic attack they call...maybe a call for 'HELP!!' or a kinda scream..'I'm gonna diiiieeee!!!' or 'I'm going to call as loud as I can to defend myself and scare away whatever is out there.'

So when they hear something loud or out of the ordinary they get frightened and call. I often move a frog I am not sure if is male or female to a ff cup and move it to a busy room. It almost always calls within the first hour if it's a male. 

That being said, yes, the vacuum, loud music, and lighting a dim light after lights out.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

That 70s show at night lol. They love Kelso 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------

